#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Εξοπλισμός τεχνικού γραφείου

## a.d.kyriakos

Πλοτερ  HP510 (A1)Πολυμηχάνημα  HP8600Γωνιακό γραφείο 1,80*1,60Δερμάτινο καναπέ 3-θεσειοΠολυθρόναΚαρέκλεςΨυγείοΝτουλάπες 
 Πουλιέται μεμονωμένα και μαζί.
Τιμή συζητήσιμη.

----------

